# Quest Primal



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Congrats, that is a fine bow that you can be proud of! G5 will become a major player with their bows for 2010 and those that never heard of them will soon.:darkbeer: Their Heat solocam for $599 shoots 330 IBO also and is built as nice as the primal (hell even their $399 bow takes no shortcuts in quality) and should draw attention from the solocam crowd as the quality and speed is there without the big price tag!


----------



## Rockyhud (Sep 17, 2008)

My best friend picked the G5 Primal for his hunting bow recently. He compared the Primal, Martin Firecat TR2 and Bear Attack and it was very apparent from the first shot with Primal that it was the quietest of all with the Bear coming in a fairly close second. The primal also had a very smooth draw cycle and nice firm back wall. I have a 2008 Firecat that I still like very much but I must admit I too was impressed with the Primal. If I was seriously in the market for a new bow this would definitely be on the short list of those being considered.


----------

